# Something wrong with YouTube app



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I can only use it incognito but when im signed in, this is what happen. It doesn’t happen all the time but most of the time.. someone please explain?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ooops i just saw where I already posted the same problem sorry…


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey there! Usually when that happens to me its because I have wi-fi turned on, and the connection it's using for wi-fi is not working or can't transmit the video.

Does it also occur when you're using 3g/ 4g?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

how do i know if im using 3g or 4g?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

It’s STILL doing it, im deleted and reloading on there see if that helps..
Why is it doing this?!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

@DBR70

I deleted the image as it showed your real name and email address. If you wish to upload it again you should block out that information first using Paint or some other photo editor.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

DBR70 said:


> how do i know if im using 3g or 4g?


My apologies for the delay! When I state 3g or 4g, it is whatever cellular service you have with your device.

So if you like walk out to your front yard, you're not connected to any wi-fi and you attempt to watch Youtube do you get the same issue?

I assume this is an Iphone. What model do you have?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Cookiegal said:


> @DBR70
> 
> I deleted the image as it showed your real name and email address. If you wish to upload it again you should block out that information first using Paint or some other photo editor.


Good catch, Karen. Sorry... I should have caught that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Drabdr said:


> Good catch, Karen. Sorry... I should have caught that.


👍


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok.. i deleted then reloaded youtube… yestrday no problem so far.


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Well… it’s happening again!!😩😩😩😩 its locking me out of my youtube account.. 
why are these things happening to me!?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

Its still happenin. Im asking other places and no one seems to know why… its not the internet because i have Youtube running on the TV soi try putt it upon my ipad… nope… 
sorry, someone asked for the model number?


----------

